# Bild in Google Ergebnis. Rich Snippet?



## mediamat (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
in Google gibt es neben den Suchergebnissen manchmal kleine Bilder?

Wie bekommt man das dahin?

Ich kenne rel=author für sowas, aber ich hab gelesen das nutzt Google gar nicht mehr. Auch kann ich das in den Quellcodes der Seiten mit solchen Bildern nicht finden. Auch andere Codes die damit zusammenhängen könnten kann ich nicht finden.

Wie kann man so ein Bild reinbekommen? Oder geht das nicht,sucht es das selbst nach belieben?


----------



## basti1012 (29. Juli 2018)

Wahrscheinlich mit php. Damit man kann man ja auch so kleine Vorschaubilder erstellen


----------



## ComFreek (29. Juli 2018)

basti1012 hat gesagt.:


> Wahrscheinlich mit php. Damit man kann man ja auch so kleine Vorschaubilder erstellen


Google merkt gar nicht, was der Server im Hintergrund bei einer Anfrage tut, sprich welche serverseitige Sprache zum Einsatz kommt - wenn überhaupt eine genutzt wird. Ergo kann nur etwas sein, was tatsächlich auch beim Browser ankommt.

Ggf. liefert der Server diese Bilder mit zusätzlichem HTML-Code nur aus, wenn Anfragen tatsächlich mit Google User Agent kommen. Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass Google selbst entscheidet, wann es ein Bild anzeigt. Letzteres wird auch hier behauptet: How to display an image in google search result.


----------



## Mustang22 (1. August 2018)

Mal auf YouTube gecheckt?


----------



## EugenioChartres (20. August 2018)

Wahrscheinlich mit php.


----------

